# Oh so cute..but deadly



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hatchling WA Green Mamba (D. viridis)



















A look down the "barrel"


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Certainly a stunner Al, Was this is one featured on todays video?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

awww adorable!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Stunning Al.
I've always prefferd the Viridis to the angusticeps for some reason.


----------



## Rick_Albig (Aug 29, 2007)

Very nice Al!

Is he CBB?

Rick


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

cabt wait for the day i can keep DWA! lovely looking thing


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Certainly a stunner Al, Was this is one featured on todays video?


Hi Dec:


Yes, but I got some just incredable video of it today feeding with extreme close-ups. May go up next Saturday...

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Rick_Albig said:


> Very nice Al!
> 
> Is he CBB?
> 
> Rick


CH but not CBH


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice snake.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stunning and nice pics mate. absolutely love the tongue on this species - the jet black contrasts to amazingly


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hey Al, very nice little snakes, I do prefer them to the blacks, jamesons are my still my favourite mambas though


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome Al


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

The colour of that snake is beautiful:flrt:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great snake 

love looking at hots but could never have one


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Wow very nice, are they eastern green mambas???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> Wow very nice, are they eastern green mambas???


no they are westerns mate


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice; very, very nice.

Don't try giving it a drink of water from your hand though :2thumb:


----------



## Sybil (Aug 6, 2008)

How can something that looks so beautiful be so dangerous, sounds a bit like some women I guess


----------

